# beaver questions



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

i am trapping for beavers on a river and wondering what kind of sets i should make... i have 2 330s set right now on their slides but havent had success the last two nights. should i try to trap right next to the lodge? theyre nuisance beavers and i am being paid $40 per beaver, so i am hoping to get a few. i also have a few foot holds at the base of the slide about 3 inches underwater. thanks


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, if you can't find any fresh runways going to shore, I'd suggest getting as close to the hut as you can and get your connibear in that runway. A lot of times it's deep, at that point so it might be tough. If they are nuisance beavers you should be able to pinpoint where they are going at night however. Just put the 330 in the runway. Another set I have had some success with in the winter is putting my connibear on a long pole, and stuffing all kinds of poplar branches in and around it. Basically completely covering the thing up and set the connibear a foot or so under water. Chances are they'll hit the trigger and get caught. I've never tried it without ice though, so I don't know if it will work or not. But if you are trapping shore runways, if you have access to poplar branches, make sure you stick a few in the ground and take a hatchet or something to peel off a little bark. It really catches their attention when they see the white on the branch.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

what he said


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

well I guess what I had set up worked.. got two last night, one in the foothold by the tendon of his toe, and the other in the coni.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

put up some pics


----------

